# Selladora de bolsitas + pcb.



## el-rey-julien (Oct 21, 2010)

Decidí diseñar mi propia máquina selladora.

Voy a dar los datos del transformador primero: 


Laminación numero 60 y carrete de 60x40, (el área del núcleo es de 40x40 milímetros).
Primario: 660 vueltas de alambre de 0.60 (o el que más se le acerque).
Secundario: 180 vueltas de alambre de 1,25 (o el que más se le acerque).
Entrada de 220 volt y salida de 60 volt 2,5 amperes.El transformador lo copié de una máquina que ya tenía, es de esa tensión porque suelda en menos de un segundo y es grande, para máquinas con alambres mas cortos se deberá calcular un transformador con menos tensión.
El largo total del alambre Nicrom será de 80 centímetros o más (transformador de 60 Volt) y de 40 centímetros para un transformador de 30 Volt.

Datos del transformador de 30 Volt: 


Primario: 660 vueltas de alambre de 0.60 (o el que más se le acerque).
Secundario: 90 vueltas de alambre de 1,25 (o el que más se le acerque).
Laminación numero 60 y carrete de 60 x 40 ,(el área del núcleo es de 40x40 milimetros).
Hay muchas formas de crear el temporizador, podría haber utilizado el el ne555, pero yo decidí por un pic 16f84 por lo confiable y por ser más preciso que casi cualquier otro temporizador, además de muy configurable. 
Tiene un display de 7 segmentos (8 con el puntito), un pulsador y se puede elegir entre 10 tiempos distintos, para soldar los distintos espesores de las bolsas y/o celofán, suelda bolsas desde muy finas hasta muy gruesas a la perfección. La maquina estuvo trabajando 8 horas diarias y no tuvo ningún problema hasta hoy.

El sensor puede ser cualquier pulsador NA, yo use un reedswitch y un pequeño imán. El imán en el brazo movil y el reedswitch en la base de la máquina. Cuando el imán cierra el switch, el control espera un momento y luego activa el relé durante el tiempo prefijado.
El momento de espera sirve para que el operador aplique presión suficiente sobre el elemento a sellar. Según pude comprobar observando al incauto operador eventual de la maquina, así se obtienen los mejores rusultados. Noté que sin el retardo el operario no aplica presión suficiente; la espera (1/2 segundo) de alguna manera tiene el efecto de hacer creer al operario que tiene que ''apretar más el pedal'' pues este cree que todavía no llegó a activarse el pulsador y/o sensor.

El relé acciona, da la alimentación al transformador de poder y este calienta el alambre al mismo tiempo que enciende un led de alto brillo que indica al operario de la máquina cuándo levantar el brazo de la máquina 
En el display observaremos números (claro) del 1 es el tiempo más corto de temporización. Es para las bolsitas mas delgadas. El 0 es para bolsas bien gruesas (esas de alimento para perros).
en el medio tenemos del 2 al 9, que son distintos tiempos o se podría decir las distintas potencias de la maquina.

El punto del display se enciende sólo cuando el sensor está cerrado, herramienta útil para diagnosticar la eventual falla de esos pequeños reedswitch o el pulsador. Esto lo puse (el puntito) porque no es la primera vez que un pulsador falla.
El segundo pulsador sirve para selecionar las distintas ''potencias''. Como ya dije, el uno es el mínimo y el 0, el máximo.

Bien, ahora el pcb. Esta echo con el pcbwizard:


La resistencia del oscilador es de 3k3 y capacitor es de 20pF.
El resto de las resistencias son de 3k3, excepto las que alimentan el display esas son de 1k8.
Si necesitan más brillo en el display pueden colocar resistencias de 330 Ohm.
El único transistor del circuito es un npn de uso general(bc548)
Los diodos son todos 1n400x.
El relé es de 12V.
Los capacitores cerámicos de la fuente son de .1µf (104) por 25V.
Los capacitores de la fuente son de 470µf por 25V, pueden colocar uno de 25V y el otro de la salida del regulador de sólo 16V.
El regulador es de 5V (LM7805).
Para alimentar el circuito tenemos que colocar otro transformador de 12V 500mA; el display es común a negativo.

Cualquier pregunta estoy a sus órdenes 

Las fotos les ayudarán a armar la placa controladora.
En el zip está el codigo fuente del pic+pcb (el pcb abrirlo con el pcbwizard).

Saludos de su majestad, El Rey Julien.


----------



## Imzas (Oct 22, 2010)

Amigo Julien, realmente eres un capo del laburo electronico, un maestro del diseño, y un gran ser humano, dispuesto a entregar tu conocimiento y esfuerzo a otras personas.
Un enorme GRACIAS para ti. .


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Majestad, muy bonito el circuito (en verso y todo).

Y de paso acomodé un poco lo que el corrector no 
Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 22, 2010)

Tenes alguna foto del transformador? Muy bueno el proyecto, felicitaciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2010)

cuando llegué a casa subo la foto del transformador y dé un carrete que me sobró ,laminación 60 ,la parte del medio dé la e mide 4 centímetros,el área total del núcleo es dé 4 ¤ 4 centímetro 
saludos y gracias por los elogios,no es para tanto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 23, 2010)

noten el puente en la placa,esta en la ultima foto al lado de la ficha, uni tres alambres de 0,40 para el secundario.

Les aclaro que el transformador esta sobredimencionado ,el fin es que sea lo mas fuerte y no se queme ,
cuando aprenda a usar el autokad de linux(primero tengo que instalarlo) voy a subir el esquema completo de la maquina con todas sus medidas ,todo el armatoste lo ice con caño de 40x40 por 0.9 milímetros y otro de 25x25 por o,9 milímetros con uno alcanza y sobra ,el plano que tengo es echo a mano alzada y esta impresentable ,la base en donde esta posado el alambre esta echo con 80 centímetros de baque-lita ,estoy haciendo pruebas con una base de amianto ,que es mas fácil de conseguir ,una maquina esta terminada y la tienen usando en el campo vecino, embolsan tierra para 
viveros ,8 horas diarias de uso ,el alambre de nicrom lo compre en una casa de bobinados en remedios de escalada ,pero después de gastar 25 pesos en un metro de alambre ,encontré un viejo caloventor de donde saque mucho alambre de nicrom ,
saludos 




Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Tenes alguna foto del transformador? Muy bueno el proyecto, felicitaciones.


 
si la maquina que pensás construir es chica ,podes usar un transformador mas chico ,yo ise pruebas con transformador de equipo aiwa , para 20 centímetros de alambre funciona bien,algo lento pero funciona ,
también probé con un transformador de dicroica(el trafo electrónico),agregando unos centímetros mas de cable al secundario de el toroide y funciono ,pero no sirve para maquinas grandes y muy exigidas 
el transformador que use ,suelda en mili segundos ,es rápida , apenas entibia el transformador luego de 8 horas de uso ,ya tengo la segunda maquina en plena construcción ,es para una fabrica de productos de limpieza(envasan trapos de pisos,franelas,esponjas) esa va ser la prueba de fuego,pues trabajan en turnos dobles y la maquina ya tiene asignado su turno ,24 horas.
el vecino que produce abono me limpia debajo de las jaulas de mis conejos, eso lo usa para su abono ,me trajo la maquina de soldar bolsitas para reparar, yo le regale la que fabrique yo ,pues el no me cobra por la llevarse los desechos de los conejititos,quedo muy contento,la maquina la vio su amigo (el de los trapos de piso )y quiere una así que una cosa lleva a la otra ,estoy pensando en agregarle al programa del pic y placa ,una memoria para que mantenga el numero de potencia seleccionado mas un buzer para que indique cuando es tiempo de levantar el brazo de la selladora o que suene nomas para molestar ,en la vercion actual al apagar la maquina se borra la potencia seleccionada y al otro dia cuando se enciende la maquina nuevamente ay que seleccionar la potencia .
alguna barra de led en ves de el display ,asi la indicación es gráfica ,ademas siempre unos cuantos led y soniditos le suele gustar mas a la gente 
saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

La verdad.... *FELICITACIONES REY JULIEN!!!*
Que aportazo que hiciste!! 

El proyecto completo, es genial. Incluso es algo medianamente sofisticado con el tema del tiempo por PIC....
Sin palabras lo tuyo, felicitaciones.

Esperamos ver fotos de la máquina completa eh.. jeje!

Un saludo su majestad!! 
Tavo.

PS: Yo ya conocía esas máquinas, en casa (hasta el año 2005) funcionó la panadería de mis viejos y usaban una máquina similar para envasar el pan, facturas, y productos... Pero la máquina no era ni parecida a esta, era mucho más mala, sin temporizador, sin nada electrónico, solo ese alambre de nicrom y la fuente de alimentación..
La maquina tenía una especie de U (como una "u" invertida) que bajaba por una guía, hasta presionar la bolsa con el alambre de nicrom, malla de amianto de por medio...

Pero esta máquina... *Está mucho mejor!!*

PS2:
Ya no puedo *robar* más facturas ni bizcochitos de la panadería!!!   

Adelgacé...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Si en ves del alambre cilindrico utilizas cinta de nycrom la soldadrua ser mejor aún  y si utilizas una que viene plana pero de un lado tien una elevación como una pequeña V invertida, esta te sirve para sellar y cortar, si antes de levantar la prenda tiras del material este se cortara con toda facilidad.

De echo con cinta y alambre redondo poder hacer lo mismo, el alambre redondo al ser más alto hara más presión y al tirar el material se cortara perfectamente, si pones un swich adicional para el alambre redondo podes optar por corte y soldadura o soldadura sola, conviene tapar los alambres con una cinta de teflron de unos 70 micrones, eso evitar que el material quede pegado en las resistencias, por otro lado si compras en una casa especializada las resistencias que vienen en largos normalizados o a tu tamaño le haces poner terminales con ojalillos que te sirven para conectar los calbles con facilidad por un lado y de uno de los extremos le colocas un resorte de forma tal que te mantiene tenso la cirtna y el almbre quedando en una sola posisición y bien rectos asi las soldaduras salen impecables

Cordiales saludos

Lo posteado tan solo pretende ser un complementeo del excelente trabajo realizado por el rey julien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 5, 2010)

pandacba 
excelente   y completa explicación ,se  nota  un  panda con  experiencia en  selladoras de    bolcitas ,muy   buen  complemento 
saludos


----------



## sony (Nov 10, 2010)

sr julien lo felicito le quedo muy bien su proyecto y gracias por compartirlo.
 saludos


----------



## Imzas (Nov 10, 2010)

:s un panda experto en selladoras? cada dia algo nuevo . Pero bienvenida la variedad.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pandacba
> excelente   y completa explicación ,se  nota  un  panda con  experiencia en  selladoras de    bolcitas ,muy   buen  complemento
> saludos



jaja, se agradece su majestad, un pequeño aporte desde la tierra de los osos mecatrónicos



Jazminia dijo:


> :s. un panda experto en selladoras? cada dia algo nuevo . Pero bienvenida la variedad.



Asi es Jazminia, fui durante 10 años jefe de mantenimiento de una empresa gráfica, alli se procesaba papel y polietileno, vendiamos, maquinaria, me tocado reconstruir, modificar, todo este tipo de maquinas, para que sen una idea, alli se realizaban rollos de papel para envoltorio, en distintos anchos,(aqui se partia de bovinas de 80cm de ancho y entre 400 y 600kg) en tres colores, habia otra máquina más grande que imipriia a 4 colores y procesaba bobinas de papel industrial a industrial, hasta 1m (a veces 1,20m)de ancho, con un peso de una tonelada, esta procesaba papeles de mayor calidad con impresions en oro y plata.

Luego habia otra que procesaba las bobinas de la maquina anterior para obtener bobinas comerciales sin conos solo un centro de tubo plástico a la vez que rebobinaba fraccionaba por ejemplo de un ancho de 1m sacaba 40+40+20 o 60+40(cm de ancho) y asi esta misma máquina hacia rollitos para registradoras, con un ancho de 80cm, - 1m imaginen la cantidad que hacia de una sola pasda.
Por otro lado, estaban 3 máquinas que confeccionaban bolsas de papel impreso una más chica con do colores y las otra dos más grande a 3 colores(cuando se necesitaban 4 colores se proceaba la bobina en la impresora de 4 colores mencionada) aparte se hacan talorarios comerciales con membrete y standard

una maquina cuya finalidad era fraccionar bobinas industriales ya sea sacando bobinas más angostas o haciendo bobinas más chicas disponia de 4 cuhillas circulares de corte tijera

habia otra máquina que era la que se encargaba de imprimir polietileno en una o ambas caras hasta 1,20m-1,40m de ancho, ja aqui habia que terer un ojo porque cada bobina, que pesaba entre 200-300kg viene tratada, si se le erra el lado de impresión esta se sale y hay que tirar toda la bobina a scrap

En ella se imprimia lámina, y tubos con o sin fuelle en polietieleno de distintas densidades,

esto sevia para confeccionar bolsas camisetas, bolsaa para prepizzas, bolsas con asas soldadas, bolsas con solapa con cinta autoadhesiva(se poe el producto, ropa o lo que fuere, se quita la protección, se dobla la solapa se presiona y listo!) para colocar esta cinta fabrique un dispositivo con un motor chico con reductores epicloidales para mover el carrete, un sistema que me sensaba dos posiciones controlados con un micro PlC Zelio

alli habia dos máquinas confeccionadoras, una que hasta 80cm de acho hacia camisetas y muchas otras(para prepizza, tubo comun y con fuellle(la misma máquina podia formar el fuelle))y hacer un monton de cosas más muy largo de detallar
y la otra que tenia un dispositivo doblador con guias de borde que soladaba lateralmente y soldaba el asa que se hacia en la maquina a partir de un rollo y la misma lo troquelaba para el paso de la mano. esta disponia de una cuchilla que suelda y corta suelda a ambos lado y cora al medio. aqio tambien hice un dispositivo que permitiera hacer una bolsa más ancha.

A raiz de ello ya que para empaque se hacian las bolsas tambien alli, por lo tanto habia selladoras de todo tipo, ais que alli aprendi de todo, y sigo haciendo maquinas sencilla arreglandolas y modificando otras, aprrendi todos los procesos incluso los troquealados en caliente. 

Esto es apenas un vista a vuelo de pájaro y lo pongo por si alguno necesita ayuda o tiene alguna duda.

Por ese mismo motivo mis felicitaciones al rey julien porque esta muy bueno todo lo que hizo

y como dijo su majestad, un panda con experiencia en sellado de bolsitas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

me llena de orgullo que  alguien con tamaña experiencia me felicite,me dan mas ganas de seguir adelante en  otro  proyecto ,la selladora2 ,seguramente en maquinas modernas esto  ya tiene que existir,pero  para  lo que estamos acostumbrados los plebeyos(no   su majestad)  esto  ya es demasiado,pues   las únicas selladoras  que   mire eran muy simples ,no   cuidaban  el alambre nicrom y   el  temporizador era muy simples y  cortaban mas o  menos nunca al mismo  tiempo,cuando subí la tencion del alambre  para que  selle  mas rapido si  ya era imperativo un  nuevo sistema de corte  que  no fallara y  que fuera  programable al  micro-segundo,pues con  los timer que  había construido antes ,una falla  y  chau alambre ,dada  la experiencia de panda serán bienvenidas  las sugerencias   o  ideas que   pueda aportar   
saludos y  gracias nuevamente
pd: 
     al  principio quería hacerlo con   una  pantalla lcd  ,pero   tengo la ultima no   quise  usarla y como era de  honda para un vecino tampoco  quería  gastar mucho,igual  quedo   buena
pd2:
    su majestad tiene buen  ojo y   le  atino con  el panda-experiencia


----------



## Tavo (Nov 10, 2010)

En serio, es para destacar tu trabajo Rey Julién.

Estos aportes hacen crecer al foro. 

Saludos!


----------



## snowboard (Nov 10, 2010)

excelente!!, muchas gracias por compartir.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

Su majestad, gracias por sus palabras y a demostrado que tiene buen e ojo en muchas cosas....
Tu trabajo es muy prolijo, he visto muchos modelos comerciales por fuera una hermosura pero cuando vas a los controles no sabes si matarte, o matarlo al que la  hizo(sendido figurado)

Las variables a tener en cuenta son varias, el ancho del material y el espesor este viene dado por la densidad del material, por otro lado, como la resistencia tiene qu soportar el calor no tiene donde sederlo en cierto punto se torna critico, y he visto que el alambre tiende a extirarse bastante, por lo que te recomendaba utilizar cinta plana, esta viene en varias formas , en rollo o en forma rigida, en las casas donde venden material suelen tener armadas en anchos standares con sus terminales y el ganchito para el alambre tensor, esta cinta se comporta un tanto mejor que el alambre(dura mas)
Una idea tomada de las maquinas grandes, fue la siguiente... pero depende de la continuidad del sellado, por ejemplo, una drogueria , que estan permanentemente sellando tiene sentido.

En las maquinas grandes, la resistencia calienta un cuerpo metalico que le hace de disipador, sobre este se controla la temperatura que oscila alrededor de 300-400 grados según el material y tiene un sistema que cuando llega a la temp prefijada corta y cuando baja a cierto valor conecta...

De alli que me dije como llevar este metodo en forma simple a una selladora, para darle más eficiencia y durabilidad, controla la temp de la cinta es un tanto utópico pero no imposible, en base a calculo y experimenación buscar una tensión a la cual la resitencia se mantenga cerca del punto de soldadura, entonces al presionar el boton y accionar el timer, el salto termico es pequeño lo cual le da velocidad al sellado sin que se dañe tan rápido la resistencia, esta es una de las posibilidades, te la dejo para que la estudies un poco y me comentes que teparece o que te surge a partir de ello, luego vemos otras, alguna va a funcionar bien Esto le daria más refinamiento al producto, pudiendo hacerlo trabajar en dos modos on-off o pre calefaccionado, de este tipo no he visto en el mercado asi que si te interesa, vemos el tema de la patente despues 

Te dejo la idea espero tus comentarios


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2010)

buena idea lo del precalentado,ya se me aviá ocurrido ,pero  creo que no tiene sentido en maquinas selladoras continuas ,pues el alambre no se termina de enfriar entre sellado  y sellado ,pero  si tiene sentido en maquinas que  no están trabajando a tanta velocidad ,como ser  en una farmacia ,que  tardan unos minutos entre sellado y sellado ,pero  si tiene sentido  hacerla trabajar en las dos modos y uno elegir  el  que mas  convenga,
en realidad voy a hacer lo siguiente ,que pre-caliente el alambre ,pero si la velocidad de sellado sube que automáticamente se deshabilite el recalentado ,cosa de no dejar en manos del usuario ese control  tan vital para la vida del alambre,y que te párese ?
de esa manera ya le quitamos responsabilidad al usuario   por  mal uso de la selladora ¡¡¡¡¡ aumentando la vida util sin que aya mala praxis por parte del usser-operario-sellador intencionalmente o de  puro incompetente 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

Excelente idea rey julien, porque hay cada operario! de esa forma como bien dices se disminuye el riesgo de mala praxis por lo susuarios lo que la convierte en una selladora inteligente....

Una forma seria medir el tiempo ente pulsadas cuando esta debajo de  un valor precalentado y por encima on-off

Una idea trae la otra y eso esta bueno, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2010)

todo eso lo puedo hacer con   el mismo  microcontrolador nomas es cambiar el  programa,aunque tengo  una idea de medir   la temperatura y si el alambre se corto , agregando un  par de lm358 ,lo del calculo  de temperatura no   es  complicado ,solo vasta medir la resistencia del alambre,pues este cambia a distintas temperatura,( la resistencia del alambre nicrom se  vuelve variable,según temperatura)
haaa   ya estoy  lleno de ideas nuevas ,en breve me pongo manos a la obra

saludos de su majestad el rey julien

PD:
      la maquina tiene que ser si o si a prueba de malos operarios,e notado  que muchas veces estos rompen  las maquinas para no trabajar,
me gustaría agregarle una subrutina de auto-chequeo con aviso sonoro en caso de falla (distintos sonidos ,depende las probables fallas y  quitar el rele ,estos suelen fallar  mecánicamente


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

Podes utilizar uno de estado solido(relay)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/           ay se consigue alambre nicrom


----------



## ricabrajim (Dic 29, 2010)

has visto esas bolsitas de hacer hielo que te hacen los cubitos?  seria bueno inventar uuna maquina para fabricarlas, no crees? si te suena te envio fotos de las bolsitas ok?
Feliz año!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2010)

enviala ,no conozco esas bolsitas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ seria genial


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

Son estas:


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Aqui carcteristicas de las mismas http://www.patentesonline.cl/bolsa-para-cubos-de-hielo-que-comprende-dos-laminas-y-una-union-periferica-con-un-31761.html

Estas se realizan por un sistema similar al termoformado, de acuerdo a las placas pueden ser barrilitos, cubos o esferas, la lamina en forma de tubo pasa entre dos matrices estas ce cierran por la boquilla ingresa aire(las matrices estan calientes como para dar elasticidad al meterial) este copia la forma dela matris y a la vez se se sella, luego se le coloca la boca de llenao o valvula, obviamente son del espesor adecuado teniendo en cuenta que luego se estiraran


----------



## ricabrajim (Dic 30, 2010)

son como las que subio el amigo black tiger, tambien hay unas que traen autocierre que no necesitan hacerles nudo en la entrada del agua


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Presisamente por eso se la llama válvul y no tapón, ya que permite el paso en un sentido, lo que se concoe como un diodo "hidraulico"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

el patito de goma inflable tiene esa valvula


----------



## ricabrajim (Dic 30, 2010)

tienes razon pandacba.   seria bueno hacer una maquinita para hacer estas bolsas no crees?
que dices rey julien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

yo ya estoy  viendo los pesos $$$$$ ,si es buena idea ,lo estoy pensando


----------



## ricabrajim (Dic 30, 2010)

bueno cuando lo piense me avisa a ver que podemos hacer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

tendríamos que hacer un nuevo post ,dejame unos dias que ago unas pruevas ,primero  sin la valvula en la bolsa ,haber  que sale,muchas gracias  por tu idea


----------



## BUSHELL (Feb 22, 2011)

Presento el esquemático como yo lo entendí, además de la simulación en Proteus.

Gracias por el aporte, Rey Julien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

gracias bushell ,luego lo reviso ,
con respecto a las bolcitas para el hielo decidi no hacer nada porque no es amigable con la naturaleza,
es decir se ocupan las bolsas una sola ves y luego se tira contaminando ,
bushell yo no pude instalar nunca el simulador y los que tengo no lo se ocupar,lo hice a la antigua,
primero arme la placa y luego le hice el programa ,ahorita tengo mi so debian medio desordenado,ni bien lo componga me fijo en tu trabajo ,muchas gracias
su majestad saluda

BUSHELL el retraso de medio segundo que mencionas al inicio del proceso seguramente se debe a que yo no use cristal para el oscilador,use una resistencia y un capacitor,de ay que pueda darte ese error en tu simulador,porque no noto nada raro ni demoras en la placa que tengo armada,
saludos


----------



## samigoro (Ago 2, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cuando  aprenda a usar  el  autokad de  linux(primero tengo  que  instalarlo) voy a subir el   esquema  completo  de   la maquina con  todas   sus medidas ,todo  el  armatoste  lo   ice  con  caño de   40x40 por  0.9 milímetros y otro  de  25x25  por o,9 milímetros con   uno alcanza  y  sobra ,el  plano que   tengo es echo  a  mano alzada  y  esta  impresentable ,
> saludos



Saludos el-rey-julien, felicitaciones por este aportazo! Seguiremos esperando que puedas levanatar mas datos...
 para un trabajo como el que mencionas, de 8Hs o hasta 24 hs en forma continuada, lo mejor es que el elemento de salida sea un rele de estado solido, creo que se podria agregar un triac al circuito. de esa manera nos evitamos el desgaste propio de los reles electromecanicos.
Saludos.-


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

Cree que duran más lor reles que loa Triacs en este tipo de aplicación

lo ideal como decis es un relay de estado sólido, pero el precio y la actividad encarece demasiado el producto terminado. 

Esta que público no es una confeccionadora de bolsas se utilza como selladora, tras poner el contenido


----------



## samigoro (Ago 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> lo ideal como decis es un relay de estado sólido, pero el precio y la actividad encarece demasiado el producto terminado.



Saludos pandacba, por lo que pude leer, tienes mas experiencia en este ambito, pero que te parece si nosotros mismos le adaptamos a este circuito nuestro propio dispositivo de estado solido? un par de resistencias, optoacoplador, triac, uno sencillo pero eficiente...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

Si tengo una amplia experiencia en la realización de envases flexibles, en la contrucción, remodelación y reparación de maquinas flexográficas y para envases flexibles. bolsas de papel, bolsas de polietieleno.

Accesorios tales como guias de bordes, triangulos de plegado, soldado de cinta adheisva doble faz par cierre en solapa, soldadoras de ZIP, Equipos para soldado de asas, equipos que colocan parche de refuerzo para azas, formadores de fuelle, formadores de fondo cuadrado, etc etc

Para papel, bobinadoras, rolliteras, equipos bobinadores en salida, bobinador industrial bobinador comercial, cortadoras de hojas, bolsas tipo americno, baguetes, moldes, encoladores, fondo cuadrado, Formadoras se sobres para CD, termoformado de cartoneria, troquelados, cortadoras de hojas, Rebobinadoras fraccionadoras y un mónton de accesorios como ejes neumáticos, frenos deslizantes con control automático, control te tensión  para todos tipo de papel y film plástico,
frenos y embragues para papel y polietileno

Diseños y construcción de cilindros impresores, agregado de tinteros completos a todo tipo de máquina en cualquier ancho

Elementos para prevenir fallas por desgastes en engranajes al imprimir plenos, y un etc enorme

También desarrolle muchos accesorios para este tipo de máquinas, mejoras y reingenieria de las mismas.

Si siempre es posible adaptar las cosas a nuestras necesidades, pero recuerda que si manipulas el primario, hay que tomar ciertos cuidados, los Triacs no son muy amigos de la cargas inductivas


----------



## samigoro (Ago 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si siempre es posible adaptar las cosas a nuestras necesidades, pero recuerda que si manipulas el primario, hay que tomar ciertos cuidados, los Triacs no son muy amigos de la cargas inductivas



Creo que deberiamos tener en cuenta la red snubber,pero creo que es posible...
Mencionaba lo del estado solido por esto:



> Un relé de estado sólido ofrece varias ventajas notables respecto a los tradicionales relés y contactores electromecánicos: son más rápidos, silenciosos, livianos y confiables, no se desgastan, son inmunes a los choques y a las vibraciones, pueden conmutar altas corrientes y altos voltajes sin producir arcos ni ionizar el aire circundante, generan muy poca interferencia, proporcionan varios kilovoltios de aislamiento entre la entrada y la salida, etc.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 2, 2011)

En esto opino como Panda. Hay muchas virtudes en los semiconductores en muchísimas aplicaciones, pero en otras tantas, los componentes electromecánicos han y siguen demostrando su eficiencia. Ejemplo: béndix de los automóviles, termostato de las heladeras, etc.
Y cuento una experiencia personalmente vivida: un amigo que tiene un portón automático, luego de un problema me trae la placa de control. La misma tenía un triac como dispositivo de conmutación. Luego de levantar el circuito le dije, si querés le ponemos unos relés y listo. Eso hicimos y todo bien. Al tiempo, después de caer un rayo en la zona, se quemó toda la lógica de control, ya era irreparable. Compró una de la "nueva" generación de la misma marca, y sorpresa, la misma usaba relés en lugar de triacs


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

Conozco todas las ventajas de los reles de estado sólido, el problema es que un contactor tenes una vida útila que ya se conoce de antemano, un rele de estado sólido, puede no llegar a superar la vida útila de un contactor, y si no la supera se hace excesivamente costoso, Tengo muchos años de trabajar en la inductria, la toria es una cosa y la realidad es otra, si se me quema la bobina de un contactor, esta viene de repuesto y lo contactos también, si el rele de estado sólido se daña, chau hay que cambiarlo.


Mira he trabajado en distintas industrias, en la industria graáfica he trabajado con motores de CC de entre 40 y 60 hp, son del postguerra, jamás se cambio cojinetes, no coletor ni se hizo rebobinar, solo hay que cambiar en uno 24 carbones y en el otro unos 36 fuera de ello limpiar y lubricar, ah y tieen el tablero original con el que vino la máquina, y tiene los contactores originales, en toda su vida útil se cambiaron una sola vez algunos contactos,.......

Hay máquinas con contactores Telemecanique, trabajando desde hace más de 10 años en perfectas condiciones, otras máquinas nuevas que se le pusieron reles de estado sólido tras unos años y algunas roturas se las paso a contactores clásicos,

Ante cargas inductivas importantes no hay nada como los contactores de marca, para otras cosas si los recomiendo más, por ejemplo el encendido y apagado de las resistencias, primero utilice alli reles de estado sólido, para luego pasar a un sistema más avanzado de pwm.


El tema es que yo no me fanatizo con nada pruebo ensayo y lo que sirve sirve y lo que no sirve no sirve

Es lo mismo que la automatización esta el que para el todo se hace con plc, o todo se hace con micros.

Yo y mi gente estudiamos la situación, y vemos que es lo más apropiado y acertado para cada caso y según eso se decide, si con un  PC es suficiente, se hace con un   PC, si con un micro PLC se hara con uno, muchas veces hemos resueltso cosas a un coste muy bajo con alto rendimiento, con una serie de pequeños automátismos, que dan eficienca y rentabilidad.

En estas máquinas es muy común el uso del sistme freno-embrague, en la salida de la máquina, si bien bastante eficiente cuando todo esta nuevo, al desgastarse empiezan los dolores de cabeza, sobre todo en las confeccionadoras y tenes corte por taco en materiales impresos, Hoy muchas bienen con brushless, pero para implementar en una máquina es mucho más costoso que el clásico freno embrague, y nosostros proponemos un sistema alternativo como el motor PaP, no es nuevo pero si mucho más al alcance del bolsillo y con una muy buena eficiencia.

Para el caso este particular cada uno haga como mejor le guste, luego con el tiempo sacaran sus conclusiones, con tan poca corriente no es problemáico, no es lo mismo mantener 400 grados en una cuchilla de corte soldadura, que un sellado de bolsitas con temperaturas mucho menores y por ende corriente muy bajas

Tambien atiendo hornos  alli si utilizo tiacs como el BTA-40-600 y más grandes también
Todo depende de una serie de cosas, por ahora de cara al cliente costo eficiencia.........

El tema es que si se rompe, no se consiguen en todos lados como un contactor.

Si muchas veces no quieren gastar en un transoformador para sacar la ilumináción y evitarse problemas poner un relay de estado sólido que hoblica a poner una fuente auxilar para el control te dice nooooo poneme el contactor


----------



## samigoro (Ago 2, 2011)

> Conozco todas las ventajas de los reles de estado sólido


Disculpa pandacba, las ventajas las colocaba no necesariamente para vos, sino para mi y para los demas foristas que eventualmente visiten/participen del tema.



> El tema es que yo no me fanatizo con nada pruebo ensayo y lo que sirve sirve y lo que no sirve no sirve


este tipo de comentarios solo puede salir de personas con bastante practica en la materia.



> Yo y mi gente estudiamos la situación, y vemos que es lo más apropiado y acertado para cada caso y según eso se decide


Lo mas razonable y practico realmente, un gusto intercambiar opiniones y sobre todo aprovechar la transferencia de informacion con personas de basta experiencia, mis respetos.
saludos.-


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2011)

De lo que necesites y te haga falta no dudes en consultar, la idea es poder ayudar en cierne a todos los que tienen un proyecto, una inquietud, y quieren hacer algo, los conceptos presentados en base a experiencia deben ser tomados como una guia para conocer pros y contras y en base a ellas hacer vuestra propia experiencia que sera seguramente enriquecedora.
La idea es como comunidad crescamos, porque los que hoy preguntan un dia estaran respondiendo y que recuerden como algunos locos y extraños foristas les tendieron una mano, esa sera la hora de sembrar y ser el apoyo de aquellos que empiezan.

Resalto tu humildad, es un gran don que te permetira crecer, todos estuvimos en esta situación de empezar y asi aprendimos, algunos tuvieron un camino más aspero que otros, con imnumerables fracasos que no nos amilanaro, antes nos dieron la fuerza para redoblar el esfuerzo y hoy podemos contarlo

Un Cordial saludo


----------



## grafosverdes (Jun 1, 2012)

Buenas tardes, habría forma de que publicaras el circuito en Proteus, es decir, el esquemático del circuito. Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2012)

en proteus no ,pero puedo publicarlo en pdf , es muy sencillo el esquema





			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> en proteus no ,pero puedo publicarlo en pdf , es muy sencillo el esquema


haaa ya el pcb te lo puedo pasar en pdf ,listo para imprimir y hacer la placa


----------



## grafosverdes (Jun 1, 2012)

te lo agradecería mucho, yo me refiero al circuito con los componentes como tal, el diagrama para imprimir en la placa no.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2012)

hay un led que no tiene conexion,no se la puse porque la deje para poner un puente
el capacitor del oscilador tambien tiene un puente a chasis y q1 es un regulador de 12 volt 7805

es muy sencillo el esquema


----------



## juanchi23 (Sep 20, 2012)

hola..

ingrese a este foro por curiosidad y me gusto...
ahora tengo una consulta, he estado revisando informacion sobre selladoras y he visto que hay unas comerciales que vienen con una tarjeta que supuestamente es el timer y lo que me intriga es saber como es el diagrma o funcionamiento de este pequeño circuito porque ahi no veo un timer o algo parecido para regular el tiempo simplemente un potenciometro, un arreglo de resistencias, su rele y un par de transistores...jaja 
lo que pasa es que si este circuito funciona como timer realmente me parece que es mas barato que poner un pic para controlar el tiempo..
ojala alguien me pueda ayudar,,,gracias..
http://www.repair--parts.com/Repair-Electronics-/Transformers-/Kf-300H-12-380W-plastic-bag-pouch-wrap-impulse-sealer.php5 
aqui unas imagenes de la selladora que vi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2012)

tenes que buscar timer sencillos ,con el 555 o a transistores, temporizadores de 1 segundo y asta 10 segundos


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

hola a todos tengo una selladora para reparar no calienta, revise todo y lo que encontre en la placa fue 2 transistores resulta que uno esta bien es bc 337/16 el tema es que el otro no se e nada le serigrafia alguien sabra cual seria? seria un bc 337/16 o algun otro que lo complemente? gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2013)

para probar si calienta, primero proba si funciona el transformador y si efectivamente calienta el alambre,
tiene relé la plaquita que estas revisando?


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

hola estimado rey julien te cuento que el transformador esta bien al menos medi con el tester las 2 bobinas y no estan abiertas, la placa tiene un rele es un ras 1210 lo saque de la placa y lo probe con corriente y funciona ok, medi rsistencias, diodos, lo unico raro que encontre fue este transistor que me marca 0 en todas sus patas y no se ve que transistor es esta toalmente borrado la serigrafia si podrias ayudarme te agradeceria un monton luego mando una foto de la placa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2013)

el transistor borrado esta conectado al rele? o esta conectado mas para el lado del potenciometro que regula el tiempo? o no tiene potenciometro?


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

exactamente unas de la patitas mirandolo de frente la de la derecha va al rele, la del medio a una resistencia y la otra al negativo de un capacitor de 25 volt 22 mf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2013)

bc337  o cualquier transistor bc548 ,seguro es npn 
la patita que va asia el rele es el colector,la patita de la otra punta  negativo (del capacitor) t la patita del medio es la base seguro va a una r o directamente al colector del otro transistos,
*en una palabra es el transistor que maneja el rele ,con cualquiera de uso general tiene que funcionar bien,
una pregunta,el rele es de 12 volt?*


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

asi es el rele es de 12 volt y dice 10A 120VAC, 10A 24VDC, 7A 250VAC, muchisimas gracias amigo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2013)

si ponele tranquilo un transistor npn de uso general,
podes colocar cualquiera de estos o los que tengas mas a mano, bc337 bc548 bc547 ,
no importa la ganancia,cuelquier transistor funciona bien en esa parte del circuito


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

Muchas gracias su majestad me sacaste de un aprieto.


----------



## anrivas (Jun 16, 2014)

no puedo programar el pic! me tira error el archivo!!! ayudaaaaa


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2014)

anrivas dijo:


> no puedo programar el pic! *me tira error el archivo*!!! ayudaaaaa



¿ Se te ocurrió pensar que sería útil conocer el error que te da al programar ?


----------



## anrivas (Jun 17, 2014)

si, perdon el error es el siguiente 
*** Error 128  Line x(x,x): A #DEVICE required before this line
1 Errors, 0 Warnings.
(puse x xq el error me lo tira en todas las lineas)

ahi subi un txt con toda la info del archivo .asm


----------



## Saint_ (Jun 17, 2014)

hola, ensamble el archivo en MPLAB X y no tiene errores, ¿con que compilador estar trabajando?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola...Al estar activo el tema lo vi ... como tenia un poco de tiempo pase el asm del 16F84A a un 16F628A como practica ya que no programo en dicho lenguaje.
Si a alguien le interesa lo subo pero aclaro que solo lo he probado en el simulador.
El circuito es 100% compatible con el original y usa el oscilador interno de dicho micro controlador o sea que sobrarían un par de resistencia y condensadores pero que de estar colocados no afectan en nada el normal funcionamiento del circuito.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

subilo nomas ,
en su momento yo use el pic16f84 porque era el mas  popular,hoy es el 628





anrivas dijo:


> si, perdon el error es el siguiente
> *** Error 128  Line x(x,x): A #DEVICE required before this line
> 1 Errors, 0 Warnings.
> (puse x xq el error me lo tira en todas las lineas)
> ...



seguro falta alguna librería o esta mal configurado tu ensamblador


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 19, 2014)

el-rey-julien sí...supuse por la fecha del proyecto...por eso y como quien se pone a resolver un "crucigrama" me atreví a trasportarlo solamente sin modificaciones estructurales ya que reitero que si bien tengo algunos conocimientos de asembler de los pic no es el lenguaje que uso.
Lo mas cerca de una selladora de bolsas que he estado es del otro lado del mostrador cuando te despachan en un negocio. 
Subo el archivo "asm", el "hex" y la simulación en Proteus.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2014)

gracias por el aporte y son libres de modificara a gusto

cuando lo pruebe y este verificado el funcionamiento ,voy a pedir que lo suban al primer mensaje ,
asi tienen la opcion de usar el 16 o el 628


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2015)

Bueno les comparto mi diseño de una selladora de bolsas que fabrique con pocos materiales.
(cabe mencionar que intente comprarla hecha pero se me hizo cara, casi 30USD, por lo que me decidi a hacerla yo)

les comento que fui a un lugar donde hacen cosas de aluminio y les pedi trozos de desperdicio y me los regalaron quizas tengan la misma suerte XD, despues fui a comprar unos resbalones de mueble, una resistencia de respuesto, la cinta para la selladora que tambien la venden como repuesto y unos cuantos remaches, tornillos y tuercas,y una bisagra de 2x2, el costo fue de unos 10USD.

y pues nada me puse a diseñarla y armarla y quedo asi:

Ver el archivo adjunto 133526
(para doblar el aluminio use la puerta de mi baño como dobladora que es metalica XD)

Ver el archivo adjunto 133527

Ver el archivo adjunto 133528

como herramienta use una remachadora, un taladro y brocas (o mechas como les digan), flexometro, marcador indeleble, desarmadores, arcosegueta y mucha paciencia.

espero les sirva.

*la voy a automatizar pero poco a poco, si la termino comparto como lo hize.


----------



## alexvar96 (Ago 19, 2015)

hola amigo interesante el diseño. me interesa el circuito electrónico que alimenta la resistencia sólo cuando se cierra y como controla la temperatura.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2015)

alexvar96 dijo:


> hola amigo interesante el diseño. me interesa el circuito electrónico que alimenta la resistencia sólo cuando se cierra y como controla la temperatura.



no hay circuito electronico, el repuesto o resistencia calefactora que compre se alimenta con la red electrica, en el caso de la mia con 110V 60Hz, solo le puse un regulador de temperatura que los venden en mas o menos unos 5USD, pero se le puede poner cualquier dimmer que trabaje con AC, cabe aclarar que las selladoras que vi que  venden ya armadas para ese tipo de repuesto no tienen control de temperatura.

aqui link del repuesto (es cuestion de que lo busquen en el lugar de su preferencia):
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-503434360-resistencia-calentadora-20cm-maquina-selladora-de-bolsas-pm0-_JM_

y aqui de la selladora que venden armada que me parece un diseño muy elaborado y el mio es mas minimalista XD:






ya le puse una solera de aluminio de 1" como muelle para que haga las veces de resorte.





P.D. yo habia abierto un nuevo tema para compartir el diseño, pero lo unificaron con este  que no me parece mal, *pero creo que nada tiene que ver con el esquema que en este tema se esta tratando.*, si la automatizo va a ser muy diferente el metodo. (que de echo ni  he visto de que se trata este tema, ya que tenga una idea clara de que es lo que quiero le dare una leida al tema para no influenciarme con  otras ideas XD)


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 19, 2015)

hola 





papirrin dijo:


> no hay circuito electronico, el repuesto o resistencia calefactora que compre se alimenta con la red electrica, en el caso de la mia con 110V 60Hz, solo le puse un regulador de temperatura que los venden en mas o menos unos 5USD, pero se le puede poner cualquier dimmer que trabaje con AC, cabe aclarar que las selladoras que vi que  venden ya armadas para ese tipo de repuesto no tienen control de temperatura.
> 
> aqui link del repuesto (es cuestion de que lo busquen en el lugar de su preferencia):
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-503434360-resistencia-calentadora-20cm-maquina-selladora-de-bolsas-pm0-_JM_
> ...


 amigaso papirrin ., tengo una duda sobre el diseño., usted le puso un solo brazo central​ en la foto de la comercial ., se puede observar que tiene dos., casi en los extremos​ la duda es ¿¿¿¿ por donde pasa el tubo de plastico para hacer la bolsita ????​ teoricamente en la otra ., es entre los dos brazos ., pero la suya tiene uno solo​


----------



## J2C (Ago 19, 2015)

.



Don *Rosit0*


Pueden ser *Bolsas tipo Sobre* como las de la siguiente imagen:








Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2015)

> ¿¿¿¿ por donde pasa el tubo de plastico para hacer la bolsita ????



en ninguna de las dos pasa por el centro, en la comercial tiene  el resorte en el centro, atras de la agarreda de madera, ese tipo de selladoras es para comprar la bolsa ya sellada por un lado, se llena con producto ya sea golosinas, herraje o lo que sea y nada mas se sella por un lado,  que de echo esta mejor la mia para rollos de bolsa en tubo, porque hacendola un poco mas ancha se pueden poner dos rollos uno a la izq y otro a la derecha... pero bueno no lo habia pensado para eso XD.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2015)

hay que ponerle otra resistencia,pero sin el teflón,así corta la bolsa ,ademas de sellarla.
por cierto este tema que no lo leíste,para no influenciarle,solo trata del circuito de temporizador del alambre/resistencia,
me gusta tu maquina ,es practica


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2015)

ya me influenciaste rey, ahora le voy a tener que poner la cortadora de bolsa , ahora si me pico la curiosidad, le dare una leida para ver como le hiciste.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2015)

huu no quería influenciar,
pero lo puse como estaban charlando de las bolsas en tubos,
esas si necesitan la resistencia de corte,ya que rollo vendría a ser como bolsa bien larga 
que uno la cortando del tamaño que necesita,
la resistencia de corte debe llevar variador y se puede dejar que caliente continuamente
si es que la maquina selladora trabaja sin parar


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2015)

Avance de mi selladora automatica XD:






le puse un servomotor MG995, lo que sigue es el dimmer para el control de temperatura.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2015)

Para que selle normalmente la resistencia sule ser una cinta y para que corte se utilza una resistencia redonda.
Por aqui se consiguen una resistencias que de un lado es plana y del opueto esta en relieve para que cumpla las dos funciones sellado y cortado


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2015)

pues la mia como solo es por un lado la voy a dejar asi, al parecer corta y sella al mismo tiempo segun el gusto y controlando la temperatura...





*perdon por el moviemiento del video pero mi mano izquierda anda borracha XD

Vaya! me funciono a la primera el sensor cny70


----------



## sanjuan219 (Ago 6, 2016)

Tengo una selladora lipari de impulso, que me regalaron pero no tiene el timmer,se lo habian sacado y la trabajaban directo.
No  tengo idea de como era. Pense hacerlo con un 555 y un potenciometro,  (me parecio lo mas sencillo) lo que no se es cuanto aguantara  .
Como creen que sea el mejor circuito para esta funcion.Abrazo


----------



## papirrin (Ago 6, 2016)

no creo que sea el mejor. El mejor circiuto seria algo como una raspberry pi, estaria cool.
quizas uno no tan peor seria un 555.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2016)

funcionan  bien y aguantan los timer echos con el 555 ,
no tengo un esquema a mano
pero ni transformador tienen de fuente ,solo un capasitor y diodos y un zener ,
bien sencillas


----------

